# driving from santander to valencia/malaga



## dgjamison

Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated. 
we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
:juggle:


----------



## xabiaxica

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated.
> we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
> :juggle:


have a look at viamichelin

Santander to Valencia

to Malaga

I've left them as recommended routes - but you can choose fastest, prettiest etc


----------



## Taurian

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated.
> we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
> :juggle:



If you go to Worldwide map search, route finder and travel directions - powered by Multimap and get directions from Santander to Valencia for example it will give you a route/distance/time. ie Sandander to Alicante = 9hrs 19mins.


----------



## jimenato

I reckon Santander Malaga is about 12 hours. Those ViaMichelin times look a bit optimistic to me.

Although Google Maps gives about the same:confused2:

Santander, Spain to Malaga, Spain - Google Maps


----------



## dgjamison

Taurian said:


> If you go to Worldwide map search, route finder and travel directions - powered by Multimap and get directions from Santander to Valencia for example it will give you a route/distance/time. ie Sandander to Alicante = 9hrs 19mins.


thanks that is really helpful. I will have a look, thought it would be so much longer by car. Do you know is it all toll roads by any chance? or are there good motorways


----------



## Guest

I have done just west of Sevilla to Santander several times by motor bike and car and there is no need to use toll roads on that route. The last trip was by car and an absolute dream clear highway all the way. Left home about 7.30 am stops for food etc for us and the dog arrived in plenty of time for dog check in 5.30 pm. That was a week day.

Malaga is another 2 1/2 to 3 hrs from Sevilla again on good road.


----------



## lynn

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated.
> we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
> :juggle:


I think you'll be shocked at the cost of golf down in the Costa del Sol. My OH and two sons play and it was extortionate before they stumped up membership at one particular club. As they play at least twice a week, it now works out better value, but if you're looking for pay as you play be prepared for horrendous green fees..


----------



## dgjamison

ValL said:


> I have done just west of Sevilla to Santander several times by motor bike and car and there is no need to use toll roads on that route. The last trip was by car and an absolute dream clear highway all the way. Left home about 7.30 am stops for food etc for us and the dog arrived in plenty of time for dog check in 5.30 pm. That was a week day.
> 
> Malaga is another 2 1/2 to 3 hrs from Sevilla again on good road.


Thank you, I am surprised at the timeframes, I honestly thought it would be so much longer to get to Alicante or Malaga, the roads must indeed be very good
even better that we can do it without the toll roads all the way:clap2:


----------



## dgjamison

lynn said:


> I think you'll be shocked at the cost of golf down in the Costa del Sol. My OH and two sons play and it was extortionate before they stumped up membership at one particular club. As they play at least twice a week, it now works out better value, but if you're looking for pay as you play be prepared for horrendous green fees..


Thank you Lynn, this is one area we are concerned about, we wondered if it would be better to try and get membership, or buy a share if it was affordable, like your oh and sons, we would like to play at least twice a week, I was also wondering about joining a golf society, but am not sure if there are any in spain what part of the costa del sol do you live if you don't mind me asking? we were looking at calahonda, mijas area, do you know anything about there? Denise


----------



## dgjamison

xabiachica said:


> have a look at viamichelin
> 
> Santander to Valencia
> 
> to Malaga
> 
> I've left them as recommended routes - but you can choose fastest, prettiest etc


Thank you, I have had a look and this seems to be fine, I think though the toll roads look the quickest, if anyone knows of any good hotels along the way for a stop over I would love to hear from you thanks again
Denise


----------



## lynn

dgjamison said:


> Thank you Lynn, this is one area we are concerned about, we wondered if it would be better to try and get membership, or buy a share if it was affordable, like your oh and sons, we would like to play at least twice a week, I was also wondering about joining a golf society, but am not sure if there are any in spain what part of the costa del sol do you live if you don't mind me asking? we were looking at calahonda, mijas area, do you know anything about there? Denise


We live in Mijas, so yes, I do know a bit about the area! I believe there are golf societies, but my lot opted for buying a share in a golf club, as the boys are still juniors and therefore get a really good deal. PM me if you want any info. I'll try to help if I can 
Lynn
x


----------



## dgjamison

lynn said:


> We live in Mijas, so yes, I do know a bit about the area! I believe there are golf societies, but my lot opted for buying a share in a golf club, as the boys are still juniors and therefore get a really good deal. PM me if you want any info. I'll try to help if I can
> Lynn
> x


thank you Lynn will do


----------



## Rofa

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated.
> we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
> :juggle:


Santander Valencia easily done in one day now the motorway is complete.
ViaMichelin routes: Maps and driving routes for Europe

Big car, cruise control and two drivers helps as does a sensible decision on by how much to exceed the speed limit, This road is very quiet most of the way and last time I drove it there were no Guardia Civil in sight.


----------



## neilmac

dgjamison said:


> Thank you, I have had a look and this seems to be fine, I think though the toll roads look the quickest, if anyone knows of any good hotels along the way for a stop over I would love to hear from you thanks again
> Denise


Hi, there is a fantastic new road from Huesca called the Autovia de Mudejar it brings you south and towards Valencia - it is straight, dualled, empty and free. From Santander to Huesca is fairly straightforward although we usually pick up the route at San Sebastian.

There are many good hotels along the way see Paradores.es. The government run chain that have their hotels in fabulous buildings (mostly) castles, monasteries, convents etc. They have been doing some really good deals lately. They are not very expensive but for something a little less exclusive, many Venta's have rooms and offer a dinner bed and breakfast deal at a tidy price. Have fun, we road trip all the time as we hate flying.

There is golf around here at both El Saler and Oliva although not being golfers have no idea whether affordable or good although Oliva was designed by Seve Ballesteros apparently.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated.
> we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
> :juggle:


This recent thread talks about the same thing more or less with dogs included.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46147-somewhere-stay.html
The advice on this thread runs along the lines of don't do it in one day. I think perhaps it depends on the amount of time you have available, money, the time the ferry gets in and do you want to drive through the night. Lots of things to take into consideration!
H


----------



## Frankie 737

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated.
> we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
> :juggle:


Santander to Malaga at speed limit +10 is about 10 and a half hours non stop. Motorway 99% of the way with petrol stations approx every 30-40 miles. Easy to drive if there are 2 drivers. €20-€30 euro in tolls. If taking your time to travel down, then a hotel with underground SECURE parking is the Veracruz hotel in Valdepenas about 1-2 hours south of Madrid. Hope this helps. F


----------



## dgjamison

Rofa said:


> Santander Valencia easily done in one day now the motorway is complete.
> ViaMichelin routes: Maps and driving routes for Europe
> 
> Big car, cruise control and two drivers helps as does a sensible decision on by how much to exceed the speed limit, This road is very quiet most of the way and last time I drove it there were no Guardia Civil in sight.


great:clap2: sounds perfect to me, I will drive on the motorways but not the regular roads, so no problems there Spain here we comelane: weather in Ireland today 16degrees rain, rain and more rain Baaaggghhh


----------



## natalieml

I'm driving a car over at the end of November - if the ferry company ever release the schedule! Plan is to drive over with one of my friends (also female). I'll be looking for a hotel near/around Madrid to split the journey up as she will not be insured to drive the car. Need somewhere with secure parking tat's not going to cost the earth.

Has anyone any recommendations?


----------



## littleredrooster

dgjamison said:


> Thank you, I have had a look and this seems to be fine, I think though the toll roads look the quickest, if anyone knows of any good hotels along the way for a stop over I would love to hear from you thanks again
> Denise


The Valencia route using the toll road is quick and easy so you shouldn't need a hotel on route.
Most accomodation is in hostal type places,quite a bit different to France but the bigger ones are usually ok and reasonably priced.
You may go through some traffic on the motorway past Bilbao,but once you turn South there is normally very little traffic and you are well clear of all towns and cities the rest of the way.
Keep your tank topped up especially after the Zaragosa area, as there are very few service stations on the new road towards Valencia.
An alternative route clips a few motorways just North of Madrid and is similar regarding distance and time.


----------



## dgjamison

littleredrooster said:


> The Valencia route using the toll road is quick and easy so you shouldn't need a hotel on route.
> Most accomodation is in hostal type places,quite a bit different to France but the bigger ones are usually ok and reasonably priced.
> You may go through some traffic on the motorway past Bilbao,but once you turn South there is normally very little traffic and you are well clear of all towns and cities the rest of the way.
> Keep your tank topped up especially after the Zaragosa area, as there are very few service stations on the new road towards Valencia.
> An alternative route clips a few motorways just North of Madrid and is similar regarding distance and time.


thank you this has been really helpful. We have been looking at ferries and the cheapest is into Cherbourg france, buT I am a bit concerned about the drive down through France. Have you ever gone this route? If so would you recommend it or the more expensive route to Santander?


----------



## Guest

dgjamison said:


> thank you this has been really helpful. We have been looking at ferries and the cheapest is into Cherbourg france, buT I am a bit concerned about the drive down through France. Have you ever gone this route? If so would you recommend it or the more expensive route to Santander?


How much cheaper is it? How much will you spend on gas, tolls, hotels, and parking through France?


----------



## natalieml

Brittany Ferries have released their Winter schedule yesterday. We booked our ferry from Portsmouth to Santander with car for £242 for 2 people.


----------



## shoemanpete

Hi, we stayed at the NH Hesperia Getafe outside Madrid, just looked at the website still 49 euros b&b. Gated parking. Pleasant area 10 min walk to small town with restaurants etc. Easy to get to from motorway also.




natalieml said:


> I'm driving a car over at the end of November - if the ferry company ever release the schedule! Plan is to drive over with one of my friends (also female). I'll be looking for a hotel near/around Madrid to split the journey up as she will not be insured to drive the car. Need somewhere with secure parking tat's not going to cost the earth.
> 
> Has anyone any recommendations?


----------



## dgjamison

halydia said:


> How much cheaper is it? How much will you spend on gas, tolls, hotels, and parking through France?


Yes I know, it is €215 Cork/Cherberg, including ensuite cabin we think we would need one nights accommodation near Nantes, approx €45-55 down to Santander, one more nights accommodation allowing the same as above arriving in Valencia on the third day. including petrol I am allowing €200 so all in approx €530, the closest I got from Cork/fishguard drive to plymouth/santander was €680 so I think in our case coming from Ireland it will work out slightly cheaper, and to be honest seeing parts of France would be a bonus. From mainland Britain however I would'nt dream of it as it is far cheaper to go to Santander from there


----------



## baldilocks

dgjamison said:


> Yes I know, it is €215 Cork/Cherberg, including ensuite cabin we think we would need one nights accommodation near Nantes, approx €45-55 down to Santander, one more nights accommodation allowing the same as above arriving in Valencia on the third day. including petrol I am allowing €200 so all in approx €530, the closest I got from Cork/fishguard drive to plymouth/santander was €680 so I think in our case coming from Ireland it will work out slightly cheaper, and to be honest seeing parts of France would be a bonus. From mainland Britain however I would'nt dream of it as it is far cheaper to go to Santander from there


If you are going for accommodation in Southern France before crossing the border - we use Premiere Classe at Bayonne (just 2 mins off the road) and from there it is just a long day's drive (11 hours) to Málaga. It is a better class of place than Formula 1. For our journeys north and south from mainland UK we use the tube then drive via Rouen, to Bayonne, then cross the border and take the E05 down and round Madrid to Córdoba then the A45 straight to Málaga. In fact, since we don't go to Málaga, we turn off at Bailén onto A44 for Jaén. Takes 2½ days including the driving through UK and the tube.

For our hotel bookings we use booking.com and often get cheaper deals than from the hotels' own websites


----------



## littleredrooster

dgjamison said:


> thank you this has been really helpful. We have been looking at ferries and the cheapest is into Cherbourg france, buT I am a bit concerned about the drive down through France. Have you ever gone this route? If so would you recommend it or the more expensive route to Santander?


IMHO by far the best route is the overnight ferry Portsmouth to St Malo.
incl. a good nights rest in a cabin, 
It knocks quite a lot of the journey through France , including avoiding the worst areas.
From St.Malo to the French border is a breeze after that, generally very quiet and easy, but worth an overnight stop as suggested just before the border at the Premiere or Etap, Bayonne, not expensive and right beside the main route.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> If you are going for accommodation in Southern France before crossing the border - we use Premiere Classe at Bayonne (just 2 mins off the road) and from there it is just a long day's drive (11 hours) to Málaga. It is a better class of place than Formula 1. For our journeys north and south from mainland UK we use the tube then drive via Rouen, to Bayonne, then cross the border and take the E05 down and round Madrid to Córdoba then the A45 straight to Málaga. In fact, since we don't go to Málaga, we turn off at Bailén onto A44 for Jaén. Takes 2½ days including the driving through UK and the tube.
> 
> For our hotel bookings we use booking.com and often get cheaper deals than from the hotels' own websites


I used booking dot com when we went to London and we got a "flat" 5 mins walking from Hyde park, for three people, for about 85 pounds a night which i thought was very good. We're also using them for our coming trip to Valencia - will tell you how it works out!


----------



## dgjamison

Pesky Wesky said:


> I used booking dot com when we went to London and we got a "flat" 5 mins walking from Hyde park, for three people, for about 85 pounds a night which i thought was very good. We're also using them for our coming trip to Valencia - will tell you how it works out!


Thanks everyone for all your advise and I will take it on board, the St Malo route sounds good, but I am not sure if there is a route from Ireland over, but I will look into it. thanks for the hotel suggestions too as that is what we are looking for, something convenient to the road so we won't get lost Will let you all know how we get on
reagards Deniselane:


----------



## Stravinsky

The Santander ferry was quite cheap when we used it earlier in the year. The tolls were just about €26. The Santander route is 749 kms, whereas the St malo is 1379 kms, €53 tolls


----------



## littleredrooster

dgjamison said:


> Thanks everyone for all your advise and I will take it on board, the St Malo route sounds good, but I am not sure if there is a route from Ireland over, but I will look into it. thanks for the hotel suggestions too as that is what we are looking for, something convenient to the road so we won't get lost Will let you all know how we get on
> reagards Deniselane:


Brittany ferries also have a Cork to Roscoff,(in Brittany), route which may well be worth a look and give you a fairly easy run down the West side of France to the border.


----------



## dgjamison

littleredrooster said:


> Brittany ferries also have a Cork to Roscoff,(in Brittany), route which may well be worth a look and give you a fairly easy run down the West side of France to the border.


Yes my daughter was saying about that route, and as you say it seems quite
a straight forward route route down the west side. Will check prices of all the route
cheers


----------



## kathyd55

*Leaving from Belfast*



dgjamison said:


> Thank you, I have had a look and this seems to be fine, I think though the toll roads look the quickest, if anyone knows of any good hotels along the way for a stop over I would love to hear from you thanks again
> Denise



Hi Denise 

kathy here from Belfast .
We are a family of 4 also moving out to malaga .
I have been offered a job in Marbella and we are leaving mid August and going via Santander.

Also play golf 

kathy


----------



## dgjamison

kathyd55 said:


> Hi Denise
> 
> kathy here from Belfast .
> We are a family of 4 also moving out to malaga .
> I have been offered a job in Marbella and we are leaving mid August and going via Santander.
> 
> Also play golf
> 
> kathy


Hi Kathy,
nice to hear from you, I think its great that your moving out and going to work
in Marbella, do you speak spanish? I have no spanish and that is what is 
worrying me a little, although we are retired. What ages are your kids?will they go to school over there. Maybe if we get settled we can meet up for a game. Good luck on the move, let us k now how you get on, it may be sept or later now before we are able to go 
Deniselane:


----------



## wafu

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I are thinking of getting the Ferry to Santander, and driving to either Valencia or Malaga (we are looking at both places to rent long term). Can anyone tell me how long it takes to drive to either of these places, is it motorway all the way, and any helpful information would really be appreciated.
> we want to rent for a period of 12 months, close to affordable golf courses, and near beaches, so any suggestions would be great. Thanking you
> :juggle:



I drove from Santander to Malaga in a fully packed Ford Escort van. I did it in one go with only two stops for fuel. It took me 12 hours. It's an easy drive, just be careful at Madrid where the signs seem to go astray...all in all a recommended drive with amazing changing scenery....but do it over 2 days


----------



## dgjamison

wafu said:


> I drove from Santander to Malaga in a fully packed Ford Escort van. I did it in one go with only two stops for fuel. It took me 12 hours. It's an easy drive, just be careful at Madrid where the signs seem to go astray...all in all a recommended drive with amazing changing scenery....but do it over 2 days


Yes I think I want to take it easy and enjoy the scenery, so would do it over the 2 days.
cheers
Deniselane:


----------



## kathyd55

dgjamison said:


> Hi Kathy,
> nice to hear from you, I think its great that your moving out and going to work
> in Marbella, do you speak spanish? I have no spanish and that is what is
> worrying me a little, although we are retired. What ages are your kids?will they go to school over there. Maybe if we get settled we can meet up for a game. Good luck on the move, let us k now how you get on, it may be sept or later now before we are able to go
> Deniselane:


Hi Denise

yes would love to meet up when we get settled...when ever that would be!
We have now moved out of our house [renting it] and staying with my mum untill we leave next friday. Our first two weeks we are staying in Mijas and then looking for a place to rent .
There is a possibility of a house in Ojen but it is not available untill October which means we need a place to rent for September...that is if we like the house and decide to take it.
We have invested in a trailer and still i think we may not be able to get all our stuff in .My two daughters have enough clothes to open a shop!

After looking at all the options we are getting the Rosslare ferry to pembroke and then Plymouth to Santander. We are taking 4 days to get across and was wondering if anyone knew a good place to stay overnight between Santander and Marbella. As we have a trailer we need a place with secure parking.
Looking at the map it may be somewhere near Madrid but open to recommendations for anyone who has done the trip before.
We


----------



## shoemanpete

Hi Kathyd, you will love Mijas I am certain. We have been here for 2 months now. We drove down from Santander and stayed in the Hotel NH Hiperia Getafe, gated grounds. It was minutes from the motorway outside Madrid and very good. They have several hotels in the area and are very reasonable, but prices do vary with the time of year though.

Safe journey, the north of Spain is absolutely stunning. I can recommend the excellent rental agent we used here in Mijas, (Scottish lady) but not allowed to mention it on the thread. PM me if you want it.




kathyd55 said:


> Hi Denise
> 
> yes would love to meet up when we get settled...when ever that would be!
> We have now moved out of our house [renting it] and staying with my mum untill we leave next friday. Our first two weeks we are staying in Mijas and then looking for a place to rent .
> There is a possibility of a house in Ojen but it is not available untill October which means we need a place to rent for September...that is if we like the house and decide to take it.
> We have invested in a trailer and still i think we may not be able to get all our stuff in .My two daughters have enough clothes to open a shop!
> 
> After looking at all the options we are getting the Rosslare ferry to pembroke and then Plymouth to Santander. We are taking 4 days to get across and was wondering if anyone knew a good place to stay overnight between Santander and Marbella. As we have a trailer we need a place with secure parking.
> Looking at the map it may be somewhere near Madrid but open to recommendations for anyone who has done the trip before.
> We


----------



## dgjamison

kathyd55 said:


> Hi Denise
> 
> yes would love to meet up when we get settled...when ever that would be!
> We have now moved out of our house [renting it] and staying with my mum untill we leave next friday. Our first two weeks we are staying in Mijas and then looking for a place to rent .
> There is a possibility of a house in Ojen but it is not available untill October which means we need a place to rent for September...that is if we like the house and decide to take it.
> We have invested in a trailer and still i think we may not be able to get all our stuff in .My two daughters have enough clothes to open a shop!
> 
> After looking at all the options we are getting the Rosslare ferry to pembroke and then Plymouth to Santander. We are taking 4 days to get across and was wondering if anyone knew a good place to stay overnight between Santander and Marbella. As we have a trailer we need a place with secure parking.
> Looking at the map it may be somewhere near Madrid but open to recommendations for anyone who has done the trip before.
> We


Hi Kathy, like you god knows when we are going to get there, we returned from Canada and brought our car with us thinking as it was a left hand drive it would be great for spain, well were we stupid!! in order to get it through customs and cleared it has to be modified to uk standards, so without boring you, it is going to have all lights adjusted to uk standards and if we bring it to spain get it re adjusted PHEW so we are waiting for all this to be done, so really holding things up but if you get settled will you keep in touch and let me know how you get on. I know Mijas, and the costa del sol, we used to have a time share there and I think you will love it. I wish I could just get up and go I love it., and would love to know someone who can play a game of golf as well:clap2: Good luck, sorry I don't know any hotels but I am sure you will get a lot of feed back from this thread, good luck 
deniselaneme hopefully soon)


----------



## kathyd

Hi Denise

As soon as we mange to get there and somewhat settled we shall keep in contact and organise a game of golf.
It has all happened so quickly from the phone call at the end of June and the job offer 5 days later. Then renting the house ,moving out and Friday we are on our way.
We have gone through so many Bye- Bye parties now that I am totally worn out and feel the need for some real rest!

I think we will end up booking in Getafe on outskirts of Madrid as it has been recommended by a few people and seems secure [we have a trailer]

I think we are at the hard stage now of saying good bye to people but I keep reminding them it is a short flight away and not exactly Australia!

We may have a house to rent in Ojen but it is not available untill October which means having to find another place for the month of september.... By the time we get settled in October we will have been in three differant houses.

The forum has been great for the information we have obtained and people have been really helpful. Have a very good feeling about the move.


----------



## kathyd

shoemanpete said:


> Hi Kathyd, you will love Mijas I am certain. We have been here for 2 months now. We drove down from Santander and stayed in the Hotel NH Hiperia Getafe, gated grounds. It was minutes from the motorway outside Madrid and very good. They have several hotels in the area and are very reasonable, but prices do vary with the time of year though.
> 
> Safe journey, the north of Spain is absolutely stunning. I can recommend the excellent rental agent we used here in Mijas, (Scottish lady) but not allowed to mention it on the thread. PM me if you want it.



Thanks for the Hotel name .We have checked it out and may book today. The cost for a family of 4 is quite good as well and it looks pretty easy to get to. With the kids it would be good if there was a pool for a swim at the end of the day but we shall compare it to a few others.
thanks!


----------



## shoemanpete

Don't know if that hotel had a pool. Up the road in the town about 15min walk is a good eat as much as you like Chinese restaurant if I remember correctly.

You mentioned Ojen, we went for a drive yesterday and saw Ojen. a very lovely village not far from Marbella. I couldn't see any houses away from the town though, they all seemed in the mountainside quite close together, unless we missed a part of it. Nevertheless a beautiful area and good roads there both sides.

Happy travelling.


----------



## Guadalcantara

*Santander to Valencia/Malaga.*

Various suggestions!
Firstly Mappy. It will plan your route as well as estimating the times involved, plus fuel and toll charges (and where en-route they have to be paid).
Multimap do a similar service, as do Michelin as anther contributor earlier commented.
As to where to stay near golf courses in the Valencia area (which are probably about 50% cheaper than their Costa del Sol counterparts!), my own suggestion is at the Colina Club at Calpe, which is close to Denia and is English managed and speaking.
Hope these help?


----------



## Guadalcantara

*To say nothing ..............*



dgjamison said:


> Hi Kathy, like you god knows when we are going to get there, we returned from Canada and brought our car with us thinking as it was a left hand drive it would be great for spain, well were we stupid!! in order to get it through customs and cleared it has to be modified to uk standards, so without boring you, it is going to have all lights adjusted to uk standards and if we bring it to spain get it re adjusted PHEW so we are waiting for all this to be done, so really holding things up but if you get settled will you keep in touch and let me know how you get on. I know Mijas, and the costa del sol, we used to have a time share there and I think you will love it. I wish I could just get up and go I love it., and would love to know someone who can play a game of golf as well:clap2: Good luck, sorry I don't know any hotels but I am sure you will get a lot of feed back from this thread, good luck
> deniselaneme hopefully soon)




.........................................about the cost of re-registering your car here!!


----------



## natalieml

We are driving over on 30th November so I think we wil also book the Getafe if everyone is recommending it


----------



## mattferrier

Rofa said:


> Big car, cruise control and two drivers helps as does a sensible decision on by *how much to exceed the speed limit*, This road is very quiet most of the way and last time I drove it there were no Guardia Civil in sight.


i use my safety camera option on my sat nav to dictate my speed in the uk, but was warned against exceding the speed limit in spain (im driving santander to marbella).

are there no speed cameras and hidden away police cars in spain like there are in uk?


----------



## jojo

mattferrier said:


> i use my safety camera option on my sat nav to dictate my speed in the uk, but was warned against exceding the speed limit in spain (im driving santander to marbella).
> 
> are there no speed cameras and hidden away police cars in spain like there are in uk?


There are radar things around and yes guardia/policia trafico do appear from nowhere! There have been warnings on here in the past about people dressed up as the guardia, who fleece unsuspecting tourists - so do check if you get stopped!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mattferrier said:


> i use my safety camera option on my sat nav to dictate my speed in the uk, but was warned against exceding the speed limit in spain (im driving santander to marbella).
> 
> are there no speed cameras and hidden away police cars in spain like there are in uk?


 :noidea:
Am I missing smth here?
Just don't go over the speed limit and you won't get stopped and you won't get fined - and you will have less chance of having an accident.:doh:
The speed limits are there for a reason...


----------



## mattferrier

jojo said:


> There are radar things around and yes guardia/policia trafico do appear from nowhere! There have been warnings on here in the past about people dressed up as the guardia, who fleece unsuspecting tourists - so do check if you get stopped!!!
> 
> Jo xx


thanks. ive heard horror stories (i'll bet most arent true) so had planned to just set the cruise control within the speed limit and get there slowly. do you know if there is a 10% tolerance on the speed limit like there is in the UK or is it just best to stay well within the speed limit to hopefully be hassle free?


----------



## Guest

mattferrier said:


> thanks. ive heard horror stories (i'll bet most arent true) so had planned to just set the cruise control within the speed limit and get there slowly. do you know if there is a 10% tolerance on the speed limit like there is in the UK or is it just best to stay well within the speed limit to hopefully be hassle free?


You've got set radars as well as "marked" and "unmarked" cars. We just drove Bilbao-Madrid the other day and saw a number of "mobile radars."Just stick with the speed limit and avoid headaches. 

Take note that if you're driving south between Burgos and Madrid on A1-E5, there's a lot of construction zones right now.


----------



## baldilocks

The easiest way is to stay within the limit! 

As far as fixed cameras are concerned there is absolutely no excuse whatsoever. If you see a sign, either fixed beside the road or illuminated on the overhead gantries about speeds controlled by radar, you will invariably find, within the next 2 km, a camera. Unlike the UK they are not painted a bright yellow, they are just a grey box, usually by the side of the road, possible in the middle on a dual carriageway. If you see a vehicle parked on the central reservation, it may well be a guardia trafico with a mobile speed camera. 

Just stay within the limits - if you get caught speeding, you only have yourself to blame


----------



## gus-lopez

The only reason there's a 10% 'tolerance' is that speedos underread ( by law ) . I.e. if you are doing 70 mph on the speedo it's only about 63 mph in reality. The only speedo that is 100% accurate is a tachograph. Yes, there's the same tolerance here + up to 151kmh on the autovias it's a 100 € fine , no points deduction & 50% discount paid on the spot.


----------



## baldilocks

jojo said:


> There are radar things around and yes guardia/policia trafico do appear from nowhere! There have been warnings on here in the past about people dressed up as the guardia, who fleece unsuspecting tourists - so do check if you get stopped!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Regarding fake police: Police cars in Spain have a registration where the three alpha characters begin with "P" i.e. Guardia Civil registrations are "PGC"


----------



## mattferrier

thanks for the info guys. especially about the tolls and fake police. had heard rumours about them, which is why taking my dad as can translate for me should have any problems on the drive down. have bought all the stuff that needs to be in the car so hopefully will be a relatively stress free drive


----------

